# Imac 27 (late 2013) Partition bootcamp avortée / disparue



## victorgu (3 Février 2018)

Bonsoir et un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Suite à un windows 7 corrompu j'ai décidé de supprimer ma partition bootcamp de 700 go de mon fusion drive 3to. Tout s'est bien passé. J'ai ensuite voulu recréer une partition bootcamp via l'assistant susnommé  (El capitain 10.11.6), formater l'usb, créer le boot avec l'iso win10, et au moment de la partition à proprement parlé j'ai sélectionné 1to pour windows (donc 2to pour mac). La partition a planté. Depuis, j'ai "perdu" 1to qui ne sont ni alloués au disc Mac, ni sous forme d'un bootcamp que je pourrais effacer pour recommencer. J'ai bien vu que de nombreuses personnes vous ont sollicité sur ce type de problématique. Je suis navré de m'ajouter à cette liste 

Je vous poste le diskutil list & le diskutil cs list. Merci encore. Bonne soirée /nuit
Victor/

AJOUT > petite info supplémentaire qui ne manque pas de me perturber. Dans l'utilitaire de disque, dont je livre deux captures d'écran, on me propose "4to" si je vire la partition !!! Je ne suis sensé avoir que 3to??
https://imgur.com/a/faP4U


```
diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.2 TB     disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4

   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.0 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...

                                BE4DFD83-22C9-4585-966B-DDE58AB468A3

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *80.0 GB    disk3

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              80.0 GB    disk3s1
```



```
diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 295F9E38-B38D-448C-A329-76722A94E373
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         3120587857920 B (3.1 TB)
    Free Space:   1107772157952 B (1.1 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 997B3433-340F-4A0D-B5DE-ADF9C8D37246
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 1C3A1555-B125-4D50-922E-130493DCF269
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     2198162464768 B (2.2 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 8888201F-E938-458C-B754-A68AC29F0912
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    2
    |   Disk:     disk1s4
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     801436540928 B (801.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 970BAD4E-C0DA-4260-A7DA-53A35B28BD89
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume BE4DFD83-22C9-4585-966B-DDE58AB468A3
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          1997999964160 B (2.0 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2018)

Salut *Victor
*
Le tableau des 2 disques -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.2 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.0 TB     disk2
                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                BE4DFD83-22C9-4585-966B-DDE58AB468A3
                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


montre que tu as 2 disques associés en mode Fusion Drive : un SDD de *121 Go* et un HDD de *3 To*. Le HDD est bi-partitionné en 2 partitions majeures : une *disk1s2* de *2,2 To* > et une *disk1s4* de *800 Go*.

Cette distribution particulière se trouvait créée d'usine pour des _iMac_ avec un HDD de *3 To* --> afin de leur permettre de démarrer Windows-7 si l'utilisateur souhaitait installer Windows dans un volume *BOOTCAMP*.

En voici la raison : Windows-7 ne boote pas par l'*EFI* (le programme de boot de la Carte-Mère du Mac) > lisant la table de partition principale du disque (la *GPT* ou *G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able inscrite sur les blocs *1* > *32* de l'en-tête du disque) > parce que W-7 n'a pas de *boot_loader* (démarreur d'OS) de type *bootmgr.efi* (comme W-10) > mais un *boot_loader* ancien *bootmgr*. Ce *boot_loader* ne peut être exécuté que par un *BIOS* (programme de boot *Legacy* de Windows) lisant une table de partition *MBR*.

Donc sur le bloc *0* du HDD > se trouve inscrite une table de partition alternative de la *GPT* appelée *HMBR* : *H*ybrid_*MBR*, décrivant au plus *3* partitions empruntée à la *GPT* selon le schéma *MBR*. Par ailleurs l'*EFI* se trouve implémentée d'une capacité à émuler un *BIOS*. Par voie de conséquence --> le mécanisme logique : *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI* > *HMBR* du bloc *0* > exécution du *boot_loader bootmgr* du volume *BOOTCAMP* peut fonctionner.

Mais (car il y a un _caveat_) une table de partition *MBR* (comme la *HMBR*) ne peut pas gérer sur un disque plus de *2,2 Go* de blocs. Donc sur un disque de *3 To* --> *800 Go* de blocs de queue de disque lui échappent et équivalent à un no_man's_land. Comment faire pour que la partition *BOOTCAMP* soit toujours créée sur une bande de blocs qui n'excède jamais la limite des *2,2 To* ?

Les ingénieurs de la  - ingénieux comme leur nom le suggère - ont imaginé le bi-partitionnement du disque de *3 To* en une partition de *2,2 To* et une de *800 To*. Ainsi --> le Fusion Drive associe *3* partitions : A = *121 Go* du SSD + B = *2,2 To* du HDD + C = *800 Go* du HDD. Dans cette configuration > le système de stockage *CoreStorage* qui gère le Fusion Drive a été implémenté d'une règle stricte --> tout re-partitionnement du Fusion Drive affecte uniquement et exclusivement la partition majeure de *2,2 To* du HDD > jamais la partition mineure de *800 Go*. Conséquence : à sa création --> une partition *BOOTCAMP* réside toujours sur des blocs n'excédant pas la limite des *2,2 To* > puisque issue d'un rétrécissement exclusif de la partition initiale des *2,2 To* de début de HDD.

----------

En lisant donc la distribution des partitions comme correspondant à un Fusion Drive triple --> on peut noter que la partition B du HDD fait bien les *2,2 To* attendus > la partition C faisant quant à elle les* 800 Go* invariables. Donc le Fusion Drive gère bien les *3,1 To* requis. Il n'y a pas d'espace libre en-dehors.

Mais alors (se demande *Victor*) où est passé mon *1 To* manquant --> puisque le volume terminal *Macintosh HD* exporté par le Fusion Drive ne fait que *2,1 To* (ou *2 To* en arrondissant par le bas) ?

Voilà donc l'équation : *3,1 To* de Fusion Drive --> *2,1 To* de volume *Macintosh HD*.

La solution de l'énigme est à l'intérieur du *Conteneur CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive > en voici le tableau simplifié -->

```
+-- Logical Volume Group 295F9E38-B38D-448C-A329-76722A94E373
    =========================================================
    Size:         3120587857920 B (3.1 TB)
    Free Space:   1107772157952 B (1.1 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 997B3433-340F-4A0D-B5DE-ADF9C8D37246
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 1C3A1555-B125-4D50-922E-130493DCF269
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Size:     2198162464768 B (2.2 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 8888201F-E938-458C-B754-A68AC29F0912
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Disk:     disk1s4
    |   Size:     801436540928 B (801.4 GB)
        |
        +-> Logical Volume BE4DFD83-22C9-4585-966B-DDE58AB468A3
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Size (Total):          1997999964160 B (2.0 TB)
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
```

En examinant ce tableau --> on s'avise qu'un *Conteneur CoreStorage* est une enveloppe globale (le *Groupe de Volumes Logiques*) > incluant 2 sortes d'artefacts : des magasins de stockage physique appelés *Physical Volumes* et résidant sur les partitions des disques > et un espace-disque virtuel exporté à partir d'eux = le *Logical Volume*. Le volume *Macintosh HD* est l'hôte de l'espace-disque virtuel du *Logical Volume*.

En regardant le tableau du *CoreStorage* dans cet éclairage --> on s'aperçoit que la somme des magasins de stockage *Physical Volumes* est bien de *3,1 To* > ce qui fixe la taille globale du *Conteneur* à *3,1 To*. Mais la taille de l'espace-disque virtuel exporté = le *Logical Volume* --> n'est que de *2 To*. Il y a donc une perte de *1,1 To* qui signifie que : *1,1 To* d'espace des magasins de stockage physique P*hysical Volumes* n'est pas utilisé par le *Logical Volume* exporté. Et donc le volume terminal *Macinsoth HD* hôte du *Logical Volume* ne possède que *2 To* d'espace-disque également.

D'après le concept du Fusion Drive triple (associant 3 partitions) décrit précédemment --> on sait que les re-partitionnements affectent exclusivement la partition B = la *disk1s2* de *2,2 To* du HDD. C'est donc sur le magasin de stockage *Physical Volume* de cette partition qu'il existe actuellement *1 To* de blocs non-utilisés par le *Logical Volume* exporté.

----------

Comment cela se fait-il (se demande toujours *Victor*) ? - voici une brève description -->

- lorsqu'il s'agit de récupérer à la partition B du HDD (*disk1s2*) *1 To* de blocs provenant d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée --> s'engage alors un processus d'une grande complexité consistant en 2 paires successives de re-dimensionnement :


*a)* d'abord --> la paire "matérielle" : le magasin de stockage physique *Physical Volume* n°2 se trouve élargi à la taille maximale de *2,2 To* > et concomitamment la partition du disque qui l'accueille = la *disk1s2* se trouve élargie à la taille maximale de *2,2 To* de blocs


*b)* ensuite --> la paire "virtuelle" : le *Logical Volume* exporté à partir des magasins *Physical Volumes* se trouve dilaté à la taille maximale de *3,1 To* (en récupérant les *1 To* ajouté au *Physical Volume* n°2) > et concomitamment le volume *Apple_HFS+ Macintosh HD* hôte de l'espace-disque du *Logical Volume* se trouve dilaté à la taille maximale de *3,1 To* (en récupérant les *1 To* additionnels).

Il arrive - rarement heureusement - qu'un plantage de ce processus intervienne --> qui casse l'enchaînement temporel de ces 2 paires de re-dimensionnement. Le redimensionnement de la paire matérielle intervient bien > mais ensuite > au lieu que s'enclenche le redimensionnement de la paire virtuelle > il y a blocage de cette passation de relai. La paire virtuelle : *Logical Volume* + volume *Macintosh HD* reste figée (frozen : gelée) à sa taille réduite antérieure = *2,1 To*. C'est comme dans une course de relais : il suffit d'imaginer le cas où le bâton tombe au moment du relai ce qui fait que la course est interrompue pour l'équipe victime de l'accident.

Cet accident logique (discontinuité dans l'enchaînement d'une opération de redimensionnement) se cristallise dans un état d'« erreur de taille interne » au *Conteneur StoreStorage* ("*incorrect size*"). Le pronostic de réparation est toujours mauvais : il est rarissime qu'une « erreur de taille interne » à un *CoreStorage* (*Volume Logique* plus petit que le magasinage physique) puisse être réparée.

Tu peux tenter la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeLV BE4DFD83-22C9-4585-966B-DDE58AB468A3 0b
```


cette commande adresse spécifiquement le *Logical Volume* (*LV*) > en requérant un redimensionnement  par récupération de l'espace interne au *Conteneur CoreStorage* = de l'espace libre résident des *Physical Volumes*.

=> poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.

Je conjecture déjà la rengaine : "*the volume has an incorrect size. You should run whole disk repair*".


----------



## victorgu (5 Février 2018)

Heu.... je prépare la reliure, je mets en page la couve, j’envoie en impression! C’est juste incroyable, tu viens de publier un these pour m’aider, un mélange de gratitude et de fascination me traverse.
Pour l’heure je suis en déplacement je teste mercredi à mon retour et te poste les résultats asap.

Encore merci. Et bravo pour tes connaissances hallucinantes, mises au service de la plèbe. Je suis soufflé.
A+


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeLV BE4DFD83-22C9-4585-966B-DDE58AB468A3 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is BE4DFD83-22C9-4585-966B-DDE58AB468A3
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
```


Gagné!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Ou plutôt : *tilt !* (comme aux flippers).


quand tu choppes ce retour --> 
	
	



```
Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
```
 tu sais que tu es mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu peux quand même (par acquit de conscience) tenter un : « *whole-disk repair* ». Cet énoncé cryptique signifie simplement lancer une réparation de la table de partition générale du disque.

Pour cela --> re-démarre en tenant pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours.

Quand tu as l'écran des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > et fais un *S.O.S.* sur le disque physique du HDD. Et aussi sur le volume *Macintosh HD* tant que tu y es.


si tu ne vois pas le disque physique du HDD --> signale-le --> je te ferai passer une commande dans le *Terminal*.

=> signale si tu obtiens un message d'erreur à la fin ou pas.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ou plutôt : *tilt !* (comme aux flippers).
> 
> 
> quand tu choppes ce retour -->
> ...


heu.... est-ce qu'il est temps pour moi de faire des sauvegardes?
Je ne me rends pas compte les risques encourus dans la manip?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Non : tu ne risques rien à ces réparations.


si elles échouent à rattraper l'espace libre perdu --> alors il sera temps pour toi de faire une sauvegarde intégrale de ton volume *Macintosh HD*. Parce que la solution sera de supprimer / recréer carrément le Fusion Drive (eh oui !) > ré-installer l'OS > récupérer les données à la fin.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Non : tu ne risques rien à ces réparations.
> 
> 
> si elles échouent à rattraper l'espace libre perdu --> alors il sera temps pour toi de faire une sauvegarde intégrale de ton volume *Macintosh HD*. Parce que la solution sera de supprimer / recréer carrément le Fusion Drive (eh oui !) > ré-installer l'OS > récupérer les données à la fin.


ok je te remercie. J'engage la procédure... ON S'ACCROCHE

S.O.S effectué sur "fusion drive 3,2 TO" et "MAC HD 2 TO" sans messages d'erreur.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.2 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 BE4DFD83-22C9-4585-966B-DDE58AB468A3
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


```
+-- Logical Volume Group 295F9E38-B38D-448C-A329-76722A94E373
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         3120587857920 B (3.1 TB)
    Free Space:   1107772157952 B (1.1 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 997B3433-340F-4A0D-B5DE-ADF9C8D37246
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 1C3A1555-B125-4D50-922E-130493DCF269
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     2198162464768 B (2.2 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 8888201F-E938-458C-B754-A68AC29F0912
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    2
    |   Disk:     disk1s4
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     801436540928 B (801.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 970BAD4E-C0DA-4260-A7DA-53A35B28BD89
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume BE4DFD83-22C9-4585-966B-DDE58AB468A3
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          1997999964160 B (2.0 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


Mais pour l'instant le problème reste le même
Toujours un disque affiché par le finder qui ne fait que 2To.

Question: y'a t'il un log que je puisse te faire parvenir qui donne le détail des deux opérations SOS effectuées sur l'utilitaire de disque?

Si ça peut aider >>
https://imgur.com/a/qyjqM


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Je pense que tu es bon pour la "totale" (suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive).

La première question est donc : qu'est-ce que tu as comme sauvegarde du volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je pense que tu es bon pour la "totale" (suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive).
> 
> La première question est donc : qu'est-ce que tu as comme sauvegarde du volume *Macintosh HD* ?


Ahhh... mon boulot .... check
Mon admin.... check
Mes photos .... check
Mes mots de passe trousseau etc.. en cours
Mes logiciels.... je laisse tomber
Le logiciel mail (si tu as une solution "propre" pour le sauvegarder et le transposer dans le prochain OS je suis preneur
Ma bibliothèque imovie (Fat fat, en cours)

Par ailleurs, je pensais passer sur High Sierra quitte à prendre un nouveau départ. Est-ce que tu sais si la version imovie est compatible avec celle El capitan et par rapport à ma config (ci joint) penses tu que High Sierra soit la bonne version d'OS. Merci!

iMac (27-inch, Late 2013)
3,5 GHz Intel Core i7
32 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M 4096 Mo


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Est-ce que tu fais une sauvegarde totale du volume > ou seulement des sauvegardes manuelles de dossiers spécifiques ?


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu fais une sauvegarde totale du volume > ou seulement des sauvegardes manuelles de dossiers spécifiques ?



Manuelles..
Je veux repartir avec qq chose de propre
Je n'ai pas fait de "full" reinstall depuis l'achat, c'est à dire fin 2013.

Résultat je veux bien connaitre la procédure pour re-fabriquer le fusion drive et prendre le nouveau départ s'il te plait. Je suis en train de télécharger "High sierra" sur l'app store. Je me demande si je peux le mettre sur une clé pour pouvoir installer direct sans télécharger à nouveau et / ou passer par l'installation de mon OS d'origine


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Pour Mail (que je n'utilise pas --> je ne suis pas expert) --> tu as sauvegardé le dossier : *~/Library/Mail* ? Traduction : dans ta bibliothèque de compte d'utilisateur (bibliothèque masquée par défaut) > le dossier Mail qui contient les boîtes de courrier ?


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour Mail (que je n'utilise pas --> je ne suis pas expert) --> tu as sauvegardé le dossier : *~/Library/Mail* ? Traduction : dans ta bibliothèque de compte d'utilisateur (bibliothèque masquée par défaut) > le dossier Mail qui contient les boîtes de courrier ?



C'est effectivement ce que je fais à chaque fois que je change de mac.. c'est "à la mano". ça me va. Je voulais juste savoir si il y avait une façon plus automatisée de le faire


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Alors puisque tu es rodé à ces sauvegardes manuelles --> on va considérer que cette question est réglée.

Pour connaître exactement le modèle de ton Mac --> passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui retourne l'identifiant du modèle

=> poste-le ici.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors puisque tu es rodé à ces sauvegardes manuelles --> on va considérer que cette question est réglée.
> 
> Pour connaître exactement le modèle de ton Mac --> passe la commande :
> 
> ...


hw.model: iMac14,2


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Donc c'est un _27" Late 2013_. Avec son SSD > je ne vois pas ce qui l'empêcherait de supporter High Sierra. Mais comme tu as un Fusion Drive --> tu serais pour l'instant condamné à la version *jhfs+* (dont le rendement n'est pas terrible). L'*apfs* n'étant toujours pas supporté avec les Fusion Drive.

- quel est ton OS actuel ?


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

OSX El capitan 10.11.6


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Tu pourrais te payer le luxe de passer à Sierra 10.12 en attendant la prise en charge du Fusion Drive par High Sierra. OS 10.12 bien finalisé. Téléchargeable depuis l'AppStore en empruntant un voie "secrète".


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu pourrais te payer le luxe de passer à Sierra 10.12 en attendant la prise en charge du Fusion Drive par High Sierra. OS 10.12 bien finalisé. Téléchargeable depuis l'AppStore en empruntant un voie "secrète".


 OK. Donc je stoppe le téléchargement de High Sierra. J'en suis à 4go.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

Je suis ok pour Sierra. Mieux vaut une version stable un chouya plus ancienne. Quelle est la manip?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Et voici le lien pour télécharger Sierra depuis l'AppStore --> tu vas à cet article de MacGé : ☞*macOS Sierra finalement de retour dans le Mac App Store*☜ (clique le lien rouge) > tu as un lien orange  *en suivant ce lien* dans le corps de l'article qui te permet de télécharger un installateur de Sierra.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

Ok merci. Le téléchargement commence. En revanche c'est rageant je n'arrive pas à stopper le download de High Sierra. J'ai beau cliquer comme un damné sur "suspendre" dans l'Appstore il continue à charger.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Je suppose que tu as l'habitude de te faire des clés d'install démarrables ? - ou bien est-ce que tu as un volume externe démarrable genre clone ?


parce que > pour supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive --> il faut absolument pouvoir démarrer sur un Système externe.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je suppose que tu as l'habitude de te faire des clés d'install démarrables ? - ou bien est-ce que tu as un volume externe démarrable genre clone ?
> 
> 
> parce que > pour supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive --> il faut absolument pouvoir démarrer sur un Système externe.


J'ai un disque USB2 qui fait l'affaire (utiliser comme clé de boot pour boot camp) ou une clé plus récente de 8go je crois. Par contre je veux bien te prendre la manip pour créer le boot avec un install d'OS mac et aussi vérifier avec toi qu'il est bon avant de commencer les grands travaux 

C'est confirmé pour la clé USB formatable sans soucis et avec 8go de dispo


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Attache ta clé au Mac > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> que je regarde les paramètres de la clé.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

```
/dev/disk5 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk5

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 ATPL                    8.1 GB     disk5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Elle est mal cette clé pour servir de clé d'install démarrable : ni la bonne table de partition > ni le bon format.

- on peut l'effacer et la reparamétrer ?


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Elle est mal cette clé pour servir de clé d'install démarrable : ni la bonne table de partition > ni le bon format.
> 
> - on peut l'effacer et la reparamétrer ?


Oui comme je te disais formatable à l'envie avec l'utilitaire ... pas de soucis


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE disk5
```


cette commande inscrit une table *GUID* > un format *Apple_HFS+* > et monte un volume intitulé *CLE*

Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


ensuite et poste le tableau pour vérification.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE disk5
> ...



C'est fait! 


```
/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     7.7 GB     disk5s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Parfait.

Lorsque ton téléchargement sera terminé > tu auras ton un *Installer macOS Sierra.app* (*Installer* est la francisation de *Install* par le Finder) dans les Applications.

La commande d'installation sera exactement (à saisir en copier-coller - déroule bien le tapis roulant horizontal pour la copier jusqu'au bout = *--nointeraction*) :

```
sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app --nointeraction
```


après validation --> un demande de *password* s'affichera (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en avegule - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

le volume *CLE* va être reformaté et renommé *Install macOS Sierra* > puis les ressources d'installation copiées > puis les fichiers de démarrage créés > puis un chemin de démarrage inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume. Ça prend bien dans les 10'.

=> ta clé devrait être démarrable.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

Ok super précis comme d'hab. Je fais ça et je teste la clé voir si elle boot bien avec alt (et si quelque chose se passe en la sélectionnant) après j'annule et je reviens sur OS pour les instructions suivantes !
En fait tu peux même continuer à m'expliquer la suite je lis tes messages sur l'ipad !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

La suite --> ce sera pour demain. Car je ne suis pas trop du soir.


----------



## victorgu (7 Février 2018)

Je comprends je te remercie déjà pour tout. Si tu peux me laisser des consignes j'installe le nouvel OS et je te poste les résultats demain..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Une fois démarré sur ta clé --> tu dois avoir un *Terminal* au menu *Utilitaires* de la barre de menus en haut de l'écran. Lance-le.

Commence par passer pour toi seul la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *Conteneur CoreStorage *dont dépend le Fusion Drive.

Tout en haut de tableau --> tu as ceci :

```
+-- Logical Volume Group 295F9E38-B38D-448C-A329-76722A94E373
```

Sélectionne l'*UUID* = *295F9E38-B38D-448C-A329-76722A94E373* et par *⌘C* copie-le dans le presse-papier.

Cela effectué > passe les commandes :

```
diskutil umount force /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
diskutil cs deleteLVG 295F9E38-B38D-448C-A329-76722A94E373
```


pour la 1ère commande > mets bien *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""* --> elle démonte de force le volume *Macintosh HD*

pour la 2è commande > saisis l'*UUID* = *295F9E38-B38D-448C-A329-76722A94E373* en fin de commande par un *⌘V* qui colle le contenu du presse-papier ; respecte les espaces --> cette commande détruit le *Conteneur CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive. Les 3 partitions associées sont en principe reformatées et remontent des volumes intitulés *Untitled*. Il est possible que l'espace libre manquant soit automatiquement repris par le volume n°2 (volume de tête du HDD). Il est possible qu'une des partitions ne soit pas reformatée comme il faut.

=> devant le nombre des aléas possibles --> je ne peux pas continuer à dérouler une tactique formelle aveugle - càd. plaquer sur le terrain réel des opérations une tactique formelle d'école*. Donc --> repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.

Si tu as une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* --> ainsi :


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé tu colles dans une fenêtre de code

Si tu ne disposes pas d'un Safari --> en postant une photo du haut de tableau montrant tes 2 disques internes.

----------

[Tactique formelle d'école*. À la bataille d'Austerlitz, Napoléon savait que le général autrichien qui commandait l'ensemble des armées des coalisés était un jeune crétin issu de l'école de guerre autrichienne, dénué d'expérience militaire et imbu de tactiques formelles d'école.

ll choisit donc d'établir son armée dans une position de plaine défavorable en laissant aux coalisés l'emplacement supérieur du plateau du Pratzen. Et pour piéger le crétin, il adopta une position montrant des ailes flottantes et un regroupement massif au centre du dispositif.

Le général autrichien tomba dans le panneau. Avisant un dispositif de l'armée de Napoléon image conforme de celle de l'armée romaine à Cannes (un gros centre d'infanterie et deux ailes faibles) - interprétation "téléphonée" par Napoléon qui avait tout fait pour exhiber ce dispositif à la romaine ; le jeune crétin se figura être un génie militaire en prévoyant de rejouer à Napoléon la tactique victorieuse d'Hannibal : le débordement par son aile droite.

Quand Napoléon dans la nuit précédant la bataille entendit le mouvement des troupes des coalisés qui dégarnissaient le centre du plateau du Pratzen pour se masser de côté et commencer à descendre pour attaquer à l'aube son aile droite - il sut qu'il avait remporté la victoire avant même de l'avoir livrée : rien que par l'effet d'un leurre.

Car au pied du Pratzen du côté droit du dispositif de Napoléon, il y avait des marécages empêchant toute attaque fulgurante de débordement des coalisés. Et tandis que leur pression sur son aile droite s'enlisait, Napoléon fit donner sa plus grande puissance offensive directement en remontant plein centre les pentes du plateau du Pratzen. Cette offensive jugée logiquement impossible par le général autrichien coupa immédiatement en deux sa ligne de bataille et se conclut par l'enveloppement sur la droite du gros de ses troupes censées reproduire la tactique d'Hannibal.

Cette magnifique démontration montre qu'il ne faut jamais plaquer des tactiques formelles d'école sur les dispositifs du terrain,  parce qu'on risque de tomber sur un bec analogue à l'offensive remontante au centre de Napoléon estimée a priori une impossibilité logique.]


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Merci Macomaniac,
les instructions sont sur l'ipad je me lance et reviens vers toi!


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Visiblement les polices système ne chargent pas correctement sur ma Cle de boot. Tous les caractères du menu sont illisibles. Je parviens tout de même à ouvrir le terminal, grâce au petit picto dans le menu déroulant mais après il semble qu’en la fonction copier/coller avec com+c com+v ne marche pas. J’ai donc renoncé et te poste une photo.

De plus le navigateur refuse de charger la moindre page. Je suis pourtant branché via ethernet.
Quand je suis sur mon OS j’ai vérifié je lance le programme d’installation de Sierra il fonctionne correctement. Est-ce que l’opération qui rend la clé bootable a échoué? Je formate la clé ?


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)




----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Comme tu peux voir ci dessus j'ai un soucis *nouveau* avec le boot "alt". Les caractères ne s'affichent pas correctement sous mon "Macintosh HD". Je vais te refaire une photo avec la clé de boot c'est pareil. Par contre sous la clé de boot les caractères s'affichent et on peut lire "installer mac os Sierra".


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

en attendant j’ai décidé d’installer Sierra depuis le fichier d’installation dans application. Peut être que ça va réparer des erreurs qui ont visiblement créer des problèmes sur le boot. Je te poste les résultats dès que c’est fini


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Est-ce que tu as essayé le *Terminal* pour voir ?


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as essayé le *Terminal* pour voir ?


Oui j'avais essayé mais le copier / coller ne marchait pas et tout de toute façon était extrêmement lent.
Le navigateur ne marchait pas non plus.
J'ai installé SIERRA et au boot j'ai retrouvé "MACINTOCH HD" correctement écrit. En revanche la clé de boot est toujours aussi foireuse j'ai donc répété l'opération de format et réécriture des tables comme tu m'as dit hier. Elle est à nouveau vierge et s'appelle CLE.
Maintenant je dois trouver un moyen de créer le boot à partir de mon Sierra puisqu'il a supprimé le programme d'installation qui était dans Applications bien sur. Et quand je vais sur le lien que tu m'as donné hier il ne me propose plus de télécharger puisqu'il détecte que j'ai déjà SIERRA. Comme tu peux le voir dans la capture d'écran en dessous à l'endroit de l'onglet "télécharger" il y a maintenant "ouvrir".
Mais j'imagine qu'avec le fait que SIERRA soit installé maintenant je dois pouvoir créer une clé de boot sans télécharger un nouvel install?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Normalement --> tu dois pouvoir re-télécharger un installateur alors que l'OS correspondant est installé.

Si tu es embêté --> tu installes High Sierra directo en mise-à-niveau de ton Sierra --> puis tu télécharges un installateur de Sierra. Tactique = avancer pour mieux reculer.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Normalement --> tu dois pouvoir re-télécharger un installateur alors que l'OS correspondant est installé.
> 
> Si tu es embêté --> tu installes High Sierra directo en mise-à-niveau de ton Sierra --> puis tu télécharges un installateur de Sierra. Tactique = avancer pour mieux reculer.



Je suis bien d'accord... normalement. A croire que je suis sorti de la normalité la semaine dernière et que depuis, ça va de mal en pis   ..... courage! 
Bon, est-ce que tu me conseilles de faire les maj de sécurité avant de faire le passage vers High Sierra? Ou j'y vais direct?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Tu peux tenter direct.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux tenter direct.


ok


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Bon... High Sierra installé, Sierra téléchargé. J'ai voulu préparer un autre support pour le boot (un WD passport 80go vide qui m'a servi pour le bootcamp windows 7 à l'époque). Petit problème, j'ai sélectionné comme un idiot un mode ultra sécurisé de formatage en 7 passes et il met des heures. Je pense l'arrêter avec forcer à quitter sauf si tu connais une meilleure solution.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Bon voilà. Les deux clés sont vides et formatées comme tu le souhaitais (avec la commande dans le terminal)
Voici un diskutil list pour que tu vérifies avant que je lance la copie de Sierra sur les deux.


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.2 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 BE4DFD83-22C9-4585-966B-DDE58AB468A3
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *80.0 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     79.7 GB    disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     7.7 GB     disk4s2
```


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

C'est bon... Je vais tester si elles boot correctement avec "alt" et si j'ai plus ces problèmes de caractères inconnus. J'ai quand même l'impression que la clé USB est *très lente *et que le WD passport marche bien en boot. Je reviens dans un instant avec photo.


```
sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app --nointeraction
Password:
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%...100%...
Copying installer files to disk...
Copy complete.
Making disk bootable...
Copying boot files...
Copy complete.
Done.
Victor:~ victor$ sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app --nointeraction
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%...100%...
Copying installer files to disk...
Copy complete.
Making disk bootable...
Copying boot files...
Copy complete.
Done.
```


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Bon je craque. Les deux boot sont très lentes et avec les caractères en point d’interrogation. Je vais tenter ta manip avec le terminal, tant pis pour les copier/coller qui n’es marchent pas je vais utiliser le crayon et la feuille à l’ancienne et t’envoyer les photos via iPad puisque le navigateur est lui aussi buggé complet quand je lance l’assistance en ligne.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Ça y est j’ai réalisé les deux opérations demandées sur le terminal du boot.
Je te poste un photo des disques’ internes après l’opération.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Si ça aide >> voici ce que me propose l’installation de Sierra comme choix de volumes. Il semblerait qu’on voit bien les 3to divisés en 2,2 et 0,8 to. Et la SSD de 121 go dû fusion drive. Reste plu qu’à recoller les bouts? Enfin... j’espère


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Me re-voici !

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs createLVG Fusion disk1s2 disk0s2 disk0s4
```


qui crée un *Conteneur CoreStorage* Fusion Drive (auquel manque encore le *Logical Volume *exporté)

=> poste une photo de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Merci!





Désolé pour la piètre qualité le forum me limite en poids donc’ je dois recadrer serré

J’anticipe et te poste le diskutil list


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Pour l’instant si je vais dans installer Sierra je nai plus que le Disk externe de boot’ qui apparaît dans le choix’ des volumes. Plus de disque interne détecté. J’imagine que c’est normal, il y a une procédure à faire pour le nommer?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Alors voici la 2è (et dernière) commande -->

```
diskutil cs createLV A37A4B27-BEE6-450B-90C5-9195636079B5 jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```


avant cette commande --> tu sélectionnes et tu copies l'*UUID* = *A37A4B27-BEE6-450B-90C5-9195636079B5* --> puis tu le colles à la bonne place dans la commande

respecte les espaces ; mets *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""*

cette commande exporte un triplet logique : *Famille de Volumes Logiques* > *Volume Logique* > *Volume jhfs+ Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné > et si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)




----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Tu vois ? - tu étais un peu trop pressé. Un Fusion Drive se reconstruit toujours en *2* commandes.

Ça a l'air nickel. Mais allez ! une dernière de vérification et à toi la main -->

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui retourne le tableau détaillé du *Conteneur CoreStorage*

=> poste les photos correspondantes.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)




----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Moi? Pressé ? .... nooon!
Au fait, la longue litanie de « Disk image » qui se trouve dans la diskutil list sous les volumes internes et externes et qui sont numérotées de Disk 4 a 21 ça correspond à quoi?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Tu peux y aller pour la ré-installation : feu vert ! - Fusion Drive opérationnel.

----------



victorgu a dit:


> Au fait, la longue litanie de « Disk image » qui se trouve dans la diskutil list sous les volumes internes et externes et qui sont numérotées de Disk 4 a 21 ça correspond à quoi?




cette série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dans le volume desquelles sont montés des dossiers du *RecoveryOS* sur lequel tu démarres. Elles s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Je vais redémarrer et voir si l’installation de Sierra détecte le disque interne pour l’instant pas le cas. Je poste des photos et je redémarre


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Je viens de redémarrer déjà au boot « alt » il ne me propose que le disque externe avec le boot Sierra dessus. On dirait vraiment que le fusion drive a été recréer mais en revanche il n’a pas de nom et n’apparaît pas. La commande spécifiait pourtant qu’il soit nommé « Macintosh HD » ....


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Je m'aperçois que tu avais fait une erreur de saisie dans la commande de création du volume --> tu as oublié de taper les *100%* à la fin.

Voici la commande à repasser :

```
diskutil cs createLV A37A4B27-BEE6-450B-90C5-9195636079B5 jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```


tu as un *100%* après *"Macintosh HD"* et un espace

tu peux repasse d'abord un :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui va te redonner l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume Group* en haut de tableau --> pour copier l'*UUID* --> avant de repasser la commande et de pouvoir le coller.

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je m'aperçois que tu avais fait une erreur de saisie dans la commande de création du volume --> tu as oublié de taper les *100%* à la fin.
> 
> Voici la commande à repasser :
> 
> ...


Merci œil de Lynx, jy retourne


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Moi-même avoir œil de taupe au regard perçant-






j'avais été infoutu de voir qu'il y avait un message d'erreur > pour lire ce que je souhaitais lire - en fait.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Oui et moi devant faire sans’ le copier coller qui ne fonctionne pas c’est horrible
Bon en tout cas le disque est reconnu et correctement nommé. J’ai démarré l’installation de Sierra, en espérant que tout se passe bien

Un gigantesque merci d’ores et déja pour ton aide et ton temps. Je te solliciterai aussi pour assurer le coup du Bootcamp. J’ai vraiment besoin de remettre un win10. J’ai pas envie de remettre le bazar non plus.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Oui et moi devant faire sans’ le copier coller qui ne fonctionne pas c’est horrible
Bon en tout cas le disque est reconnu et correctement nommé. J’ai démarré l’installation de Sierra, en espérant que tout se passe bien

Un gigantesque merci d’ores et déja pour ton aide et ton temps. Je te solliciterai aussi pour assurer le coup du Bootcamp. J’ai vraiment besoin de remettre un win10. J’ai pas envie de remettre le bazar non plus.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

C'est bon cette fois : tu tiens ton volume.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est bon cette fois : tu tiens ton volume.


? Tu veux dire je l’ai bien en main plus rien ne peut m’arriver lors d’une partition Bootcamp?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Non : que tu as ton volume *Macintosh HD* comme destination d'installation.


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Non : que tu as ton volume *Macintosh HD* comme destination d'installation.


Moi parfois manier ironie ... à mauvais essien je reconnais


----------



## victorgu (8 Février 2018)

Bon et bien les amis, mon sauveur, je conclue ce thread en vous annonçant que les disques sont réparés, SIERRA fonctionne, Windobe 10 installé via Bootcamp fonctionne, tout va bien.
Un immense merci à ce forum et @macomaniac qui a été hallucinant. C’est quand même de l’assistance technique de haute volée matin midi et soir sur une durée de 5 jours. Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2018)

Je vois que tout est retombé en place. Avec une mise-à-niveau à l'OS Sierra 10.12. Je sens que ça a dû drôlement "monter dans les tours" pour la récupération des données / ré-installation de Windows-






c'est là que je me rends compte que je suis plutôt du style "contemplatif" en informatique : je ne me sens jamais pressé > j'aime bien - même en situation de panne - prendre tout le temps du monde pour examiner la situation et méditer sur les variations qu'elle peut présenter par rapport à la "normale du plantage".

L'erreur de taille interne au *Conteneur CoreStorage* - qu'il y ait un Fusion Drive ou un seul disque - est toujours fatale. Je ne connais qu'un exemple unique de récupération attesté sur les forums de MacGé : autant dire un _hapax_ ! [ce qui m'ennuie un peu > c'est que je ne saurais pas retrouver le fil où il a été exposé]

Personnellement parlant > si j'avais un _iMac_ avec Fusion Drive --> je favoriserais le procédé du clone : image-miroir démarrable du volume exporté par le Fusion Drive = *Macintosh HD* > dans le volume d'un DDE. Dans un cas de figure comme celui que tu as connu (nécessité de supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive) --> démarrer sur un clone pour effectuer cette opération est quand même beaucoup plus confortable que d'opérer à partir d'une clé d'installation démarrée.


----------

